# Wingsdlc 75G - Update 9/18/12 - FTS



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Plant List:

Anubias nana
Bolbitis heudelotii
Blyxa japonica
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Hottonia palustris
Rotala rotundifolia
Ludwigia brevipes
Didiplis diandra
Alternanthera reineckii 
Myriophyllum aquaticum

Fish:
Breeding pair of Ancistrus sp. will get added today.
I am thinking of doing a school of cory cats and maybe some tetras or something else from Couth or Central America. Possibly sometime bigger like a Geophagus but I need to do some research and talk to one of the guys in our local fish club.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice! I love all of the blyxa. The rocks are really nice too, and i like the sand.

Good job. roud:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks AzFishKid! I also like the blyxa. By far one of my favorite plants. This is my first go at it with the sand. I am hoping to show off the rocks a bit more than I did before and give some open space for the fish this time around. It got pretty bad for my BN plecos trying to get food in my jungle I had going on in the 55G. 

Here is a bit more info on the set up:

Tank - Standard 75G
Substrate - Flourite in the planted area and pool sand in the beach area.
CO2 - Pressured diffused with a glass diffuser coming from a 20lb tank.
Fertilizer - Will be dosing EI method as long as I don't get too lazy/busy. 
Lighting - Compact florescent - 96W 6,700K/10,000K for 10 hrs. and a 130W 10,000l burst for about 3 hrs.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Does the extra burst of light significantly help the plants to achieve maximum color? If so, i may have to try that on my tank... right now it's 4x54 watts over a 90g tank for 8 hours a day.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

AzFishKid said:


> Does the extra burst of light significantly help the plants to achieve maximum color? If so, i may have to try that on my tank... right now it's 4x54 watts over a 90g tank for 8 hours a day.


I would think that on a 90G you would be safe running all four bulbs on the tank the whole time. You only have 2.4 wpg. I would probably be safe running both sets of light on mine also but I think it is a little safer running less light. Once things settle in I will probably run the burst for a bit longer. I don't think that running less light will help your colors much. Chances are you would have better colors with a bit more light as long as you keep up with your fertilizers and CO2. The down side is your plants grow faster and it might be hard to keep up with the trimmings depending on the types of plants you are keeping.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> I would think that on a 90G you would be safe running all four bulbs on the tank the whole time. You only have 2.4 wpg. I would probably be safe running both sets of light on mine also but I think it is a little safer running less light. Once things settle in I will probably run the burst for a bit longer. I don't think that running less light will help your colors much. Chances are you would have better colors with a bit more light as long as you keep up with your fertilizers and CO2. The down side is your plants grow faster and it might be hard to keep up with the trimmings depending on the types of plants you are keeping.


I wouldn't mind having my plants grow faster... more stems to sell=more cash to fuel my aquarium addiction. Can't complain! :tongue: And yeah, i'm planning on bumping up the lighting with two more 54 watt bulbs once i can afford to purchase another retrofit from catalina aquarium.

Anyway, do you have any plans of what fish you're going to put in your awesome tank yet? I think some congos would look pretty sweet.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Where do you get fish down your way? All the places I used to go to in Charlotte closed. I went to Fintastic the other day. Better selection than they had years ago.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I have gotten some fish from the Local stores in Lincolnton but I will probably end up getting them this time from The Fish Warehouse in Hickory (the owner is the guy that runs the Western NC fish club) or from club members. Not sure yet. I don't think I want to go with congos. I want some smaller fish and lots of them I think.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll probably be in Hickory at the end of next month. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Scott does collecting trips a couple times a year to South America. Mostly to Uruguay I think. He has tons of SM cichlids. Lots of Apistos. I will be setting up a planted tank for his store this coming Saturday. Where is Mayberry? I tried to google it but didn't find anything.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

haha... sorry. Mount Airy, NC = Mayberry. I live here with Andy, Opie, Barney, and Aunt Bea

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayberry

I'm not into cichlids, but sounds like he might have an overall better variety than most places if he's that into fish. I'm not big into fish at all, but I'd like something other than what is usually available at Wal-mart.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

He has a lot of neat stuff. Some things are not for sale because he has limited access to them but lots and lots of neat stuff. Come check it out this Saturday when I set up a planted tank for him.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> Come check it out this Saturday when I set up a planted tank for him.


Wish I could. Working this Saturday.


----------



## reynolds_brad (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice layout. That sand really sets off the colors in the tank. 

Great job.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks reynolds brad! I can't wait for it to grow in!

I have a few plants floating in the tank that I have deals with for trades coming up this weekend. Found quite a few cherry shrimp feeding on the surface while hanging from the plants. Maybe I need to feed them!










Click the image to see a video.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a really cool pic of your shrimp! But are you sure your CO2 isn't too high? Or an ammonia spike or something? I'm getting a gut feeling that that's not "normal" behavior...


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Out of all the shrimp in the tank, maybe 200+, there are only about 15 or so up there. I have had them feeding at the surface before on floating plants. I don't think that the CO2 is too high but I don't have a way too test it. All the other shrimp are acting normal along with the pair of BN plecos. 

I have not checked nor do I have a way to check for ammonia right now. I kept my filter going going on another tank and the gravel stayed moist during the change of tank. Should be safe.

Should probably pick up a test kit just to be sure.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That picture is hysterical! I totally want that as a poster now.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Stocking update:

Last night I added four Corydoras ehrhardti. I got them on a trade for a few plants. Later this month I will be picking up a fifth fish.

I am thinking of getting rid of the Bristlenose plecos. They have been doing some bulldozing around the rock work and spreading the flourite around on the sand. I have had the breeding pair for 3-4 years and hate to see them go but I think it is a must. Maybe I can trade them in for some other fish.

Any easy way to get the flourite off the sand and back into the planted area?

I am thinking of doing a school of rummynose tetras and maybe a couple of fish from Uruguay that are similar to North American Darters. I have to see if the guy that the LFS will part with any of them.

I set up a 29G planted tank for the LFS yesterday and came back with some new plants. Pictures will be posted tonight after it gets dark and I can take some nice shots.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I didn't get to picture taking last night, but being that today is a snow day, I took some pictures this morning.

FTS - January 10 - 11 days after set up









Left Side









Right Side









From the top









New plants from an undisclosed collection location. Looks like Myriophyllum aquaticum and Potamogeton gayi in the first picture.








This one I think is a type of Ludwigia. First with a flash and second with out. The flash shows more a a true color.

















Lastly - some bulldozed flourite from the BN plecos


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks good! I like how you seperated the plants from the sand. That is a cool idea. Should be easier to keep the sand clean that way, too.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank you SleepyOwl! So far I like the open area with the sand. I just have to figure out an easy way to put the flourite back where it belongs. Maybe a screen?

Any input on the tank is welcome. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

How about a few fish pictures?

The Bulldozer!









Corydoras ehrhardti
















Now the little guy is catching on!


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Love that pic with the cherry's all lined up. Lol


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Mini-non-picture update:

Traded off my pair of BN plecos this afternoon. In return I picked up 6 Otos and 8 rummynone tetras. Will get an updated picture tonight or tomorrow night depending on when the fish settle in and color back up.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Just did the weekly water change on the tank. Will have to wait until tomorrow night to get some tank shots in. Too many bubbles right now to do so. For the time being, here are some fish pictures. The rummynose were still pretty stressed out due to just being introduced less than an hour before the picture. They really colored up today. I really enjoy how tight they school together.

First - here are a couple of the cory cats. They are often hanging out near the rock work. Ever once in a while they are stacked up next to each other on a rock in the back of the tank.

















New otos! I haven't kept these guys in years. I love how they are active all the time. Much unlike the BN I traded off. I looked on planet catfish to try to figure out their species but I didn't see anything that fit. They have a bit of a hooked dorsal fin and the tail fins almost seem more extended than I remember. 

















Last one. Here are the stressed out rummynose. I think I need more than 8 of them. Maybe 12-15? What do you guys think? I am thinking of doing another group of tetras too. Not sure what yet. Maybe some wild stuff from Uruguay that I have asses to. They are similar to Bloodfin Tetras.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Just a quick full FTS to show the growth for day 18 and the rummynose colored up. Still need the rotala to grow a bit. Will start trimming some of the stems next week.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Questions, comments, concerns, and/or suggestions are welcome.....


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice! I love all of the blyxa.

Looks great. And LOL @ those cherry shrimp... i've never seen them do that before! That's cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

that shrimp pic/vid cracks me up. that should be put in the TFH calendar


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a dozen rummies, and I added 6 cardinal tetras a few weeks after I got the rummies. Now the rummies don't swim around in a tight school as much as they did before I added the cardinals. Now they act more like the cardinals do. My tank looks a bit too busy. My tank is only 55, so it might not look so busy in yours. Not sure if it is just my particular tank situation, but I thought I would share my experience. (I also added some angels, but I would think that adding angels would make them school more. Who knows?)

Looks good by the way. I want to get some otos.


----------



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Your tank is great. I have 10 rummies in a 65 gallon. I want to add some more just b/c I like them The 10 have been in the tank for about 3 months and seem to be happy. They only seem to split up when my SAE's go crazy.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

SleepyOwl said:


> I have a dozen rummies, and I added 6 cardinal tetras a few weeks after I got the rummies. Now the rummies don't swim around in a tight school as much as they did before I added the cardinals. Now they act more like the cardinals do. My tank looks a bit too busy. My tank is only 55, so it might not look so busy in yours. Not sure if it is just my particular tank situation, but I thought I would share my experience. (I also added some angels, but I would think that adding angels would make them school more. Who knows?)
> 
> Looks good by the way. I want to get some otos.





SpankyMR2 said:


> Your tank is great. I have 10 rummies in a 65 gallon. I want to add some more just b/c I like them The 10 have been in the tank for about 3 months and seem to be happy. They only seem to split up when my SAE's go crazy.


Thank you for the input on the rummynose. We have a fish club meeting tomorrow and always head over to the guys store than runs the club afterwords. Will have to see what he has. He gives a pretty good discount on club nights. I know I want more rummynose for sure but I am still debating on a second school of tetras. Would rather not mess with their tight schooling habits though. There is so much open water pace to fill up. Right now it seems a bit empty and the rummynose hang kind of low. Maybe something that will hang a bit higher in the water. Will have to watch some tanks for a bit but the behaviors will probable change from the small holding tanks to the bigger planted tank. 

Otos are a great little fish. I haven't kept them in a number of years because I have had BN plecos but I am glad to have them now. Very active all day long. Great fish!



kwheeler91 said:


> that shrimp pic/vid cracks me up. that should be put in the TFH calendar


Thanks! Picture is for sure not high enough quality I would think....



AzFishKid said:


> Nice! I love all of the blyxa.
> Looks great. And LOL @ those cherry shrimp... i've never seen them do that before! That's cool.


 I have seen them at the top like that when the duckweed gets thick but never lined up in a row before. I also love the blyxa. Has to be one of my favorite plants! No runners and a grassy look! What else could you want?

Any criticism or suggestions are welcome also. I have some plants I am not sure where to put.


----------



## Shawnts106 (Sep 25, 2005)

Tank looks awesome, love the design!!!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Love the RCS photo, I literally lol'd. 

Great tank! Wish I had it


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

I am really enjoying the separate sections for plants and the white sand. Not only does this look very nice, but it takes down the cost of adding planted aquarium specific substrate to the whole tank.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Shawnts106 - Thank you!
Caton - Thank you and I am glad I could bring a chuckle to you.
Capsaicin_MFK - The sand has worked out well. I like how it gives the fish a lot of open (negative) space for the fish. It also came with the tank and I didn't have to go out and buy any more Flourite for the tank. In expensive is good! The Flourite that came from the 55G gave me enough to have 4-5" in the planting area.

Fish update: Added a 5th Corydoras ehrhardti and 6 more rummynose last night. Lots more activity in the tank now! Love it!

Have a bit of a fertilizer question. I have been dosing EI since I got started in the hobby about 5-7 years ago. I am almost out of micros (flourish). I am thinking about buying CSM+B Plantex. See the thread here about it.

Thanks for looking and for any help that you can provide on the fertilizers.

Will try and get some pictures at some point this weekend.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Here are a couple of photos from day 22 of the tank. I am having a hard time getting a nice shot with the fish in focus. Any tips? Camera is on a tripod and I am using a 2 sec. timer so I am not touching the camera when it shoots.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I was in the middle of my 70% water change and started fining eggs all over in the plants. 

Corydoras ehrhardti - eggs!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats on the Cory eggs! Are you going to pull them to raise?

Are you using a flash on the camera?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I am going to let nature run its course this time and set up a raising tank/tub for the next batch that should come in the next couple of weeks. I have a contact with a breeder in our local fish club that has given me a bunch of tips to raising them. Hopefully they will spawn again soon! 

I did not use the flash on the camera. Here are some better pictures for you.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

just turn up your ISO on your camera. it should help with capturing the movement, if only for a small sacrifice in quality.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice looking tank. Congrats on the eggs. You are right though, the top half needs some activity. If you like tetras, my vote goes for lemon tetras. They school just as much as the rummies. Harlequins would also be a nice addition, although, ime, they tend to shoal more than school.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Just got my fertilizer package from aquariumfertilizer.com. I will start dosing CSM+B Plantex for my micros as soon as I run out of flourish. I also picked up the 13% cleat iron. I am curious to see how the extra iron will work with the plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Any results with the Cory eggs?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

A lot of the eggs got white spot on them. A few stuck around for a few days and got darker. I am not sure if any made it past the 14 rummynose after they might of hatched. Next time I am going to try and save the eggs. I have had a lot of tips from a cory breeder from the local aquarium club. I need to make a breeding mop but I don't really want one floating around the tank.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Got around to taking some pictures the other day. I tried using a higher ISO to get better shots of the fish. Not too happy with the photo quality doing that. I also took a couple of videos. On of just the tank and the rummynose, the other of the tail end of a spawning session from the Corydoras ehrhardti. I was hoping to pull eggs the next morning but I didn't find any. Maybe they were better at hiding them this time around. I am about due for a trim. This would be the first major trim since starting the tank on New Years Eve. 

Oh with the photos!


















Tank Video


Cory Spawn Video


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

Incredible job, I love the look!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This tank looks really nice.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

+1
well done and good pics also
md


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I will try and get updated pictures sometime today. Two weeks ago I did a pretty major trim on the tank. The plants are just starting to recover and look good again. I am suffering from a bit of collectoritis and need to either do some more rearranging or get rid of some type of plants.

Corydoras ehrhardti - Update
They have spawned at least 3 times now in the tank. The last one was last Tuesday night. I pulled all the eggs I could find (about 12 or so). They have not hatched yet but most seem to be doing well. I got a batch of micro worms for the fry yesterday. I have been feeding frozen baby brine shrimp to the tank and last night I had a 1/4 inch cory fry come out and eat. I am willing to bet that there are a few more in the jumble of plant mass. This marks the 9th or 10th species I have raised. 

Fertilizer:
I am now out of my 4L of flourish I have been working on for about 4 years. I have switched over to CSM+B Plantex. I have been dosing 1/8 tsp 3 times a week pre-diluted in water prior to dosing just like I do with the macros. So far, so good!

As always...questions, comment, suggestions, and concerns are more than welcome.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Pictures!!!
FTS









Pre-trim job. It was really red when I got it but it has a lot less color now. 









Floating stuff


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Any one have an idea on an ID on the plants in the bottom pictures?


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

nice tank...


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

fah - thank you!

Here is a quick update on the cory fry.

The eggs that I pulled are now hatched and growing pretty quick. I think they have doubled in size in the past week or so. They are currently being fed micro worms and now decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. 

One of the fry (only have found one) in the 75G came out to eat today. Snapped a few pictures and a video with the ipod (sorry not the greatest pictures).









Video


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I have done a couple of trims on the tank. Many plants are still overgrown. Trying to sell them on the swap and shop at the moment. I will post an other picture either when something cool happens with the fish/plant or when everything gets trimmed and cleaned up.

Help me clean my tank up!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Well I think the tank is about 90% cleaned up now. I have a few plants in the sand that should go to a local buyer tomorrow. Now it is time to wait and let the plants grow back in.

Here are some shots of the tank.

















Here is one of the "let nature take its course" cory fry and a video. Click the second picture to see the video.










Thanks for looking! As always, let me know what you think. Good, bad, whatever you want.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

No comments? No love... any thing goes guys....good, bad, whatever....


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Love the white sand border. Nice job on the scape, though some nice DW would compliment it very well if you had some coming out the center of the plant mass. Imagine a tarantula crawling out of it's nest.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Speedie - I did save my DW from the 55G set up. I have been thinking of letting it pop out of the plants. The problem is that it would take up some of my planting space. Not sure if I want to part with the smaller planting area yet.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Video - Click Here.

Here are a few pictures. I was watching the tank the other night and saw 4-5 cory fry ranging from 1/4 inch to about 1 inch. 

































Also did a trim for a swap meet today. Ended up with 19 bags of plants. 









What do you all think?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

It has been a long time since I updated the thread so here is a FTS. It isn't the best photo because I got something on my camera lens. A couple days after the photo I did a major replant of the blyxa I will try and get another picture up soon. Until then... here is the most up-to-date photo.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh wow...That's *AWESOME*! :hihi:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I like it, looks like a jungle island.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

demonbreedr16 - Thanks! You are far too kind.

Couesfanataic - You are right, very jungle like. I did a trim so I guess I should take a few more pictures tonight.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks very nice, good job.


----------



## Chevelle (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice looking tank for sure


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Here are a couple of photos. For some reason my camera is all out of whack with its focus. I have tried cleaning the lens but that didn't help. I am starting to think I messed with a setting and that is the cause. I guess I need to go and play with things to see if I can get better pictures.


















Since the last photo posted, the rotala, L. repens, parrots feather, Alternanthera reineckii and blyxa have been trimmed. The D. diandria and L. brivips will be next but I will probably do a bottom trim on those two during my next water change.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Update time! Big thanks to kamikazi for taking all the pictures with his nice camera!

The corys are still at it. At one point awhile back I counted 15 or 16 corys. I started with 5 adults so they have done a pretty good job increasing in number with predators in the tank. 

Here are the pictures.....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking tank and scaping


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks good! And yw!

Next time you do an update on here I'd like to see some Bolivian Rams in there.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful!!

I love how the white sand really sets off the rocks & the plants.

You given me some great ideas for the 20 gal long I'll be setting up in a few weeks:icon_mrgr


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Forgot a good shot of the guppy. 










zoragen - Thanks! I will have to keep a lookout for your 20G long. I have one that I have been thinking about changing up too. 

kamikazi - I would like 6-8 more rummy nose and the Bolivians. Maybe a second school of tetras... maybe... Still on the hunt to find some. I have Otto's looking into it for me. I should also check back at the Charlotte site. 

2in10 - Thank you!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Well kamikazi got his wish! Just added 6 bolivian rams. I got a really good deal on them from a local store and then got a 10% discount for being a teacher. Made it a super sweet deal. I will try and get some pictures once they settle in a bit. Still a little stressed right now.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Quick update on the rams. Had a close call the day after I put them in. Came home and only counted 5 of 6. They were all hanging out in the sand area of the tank. That left lots of planted areas where #6 could be hiding. Dropped some flakes in to see if I could get #6 is come out but that didn't work. #1-5 ate really well but still no #6. After watching the tank for some time I finally found #6. He or she was hiding out in the little gap between the glass and the powerhead. I don't know if it was getting picked on or just stressed. Once I moved the power head it swam down and looked stressed. 

Yesterday all six fish were happy = ), eating, and getting along pretty well. Only a little jostling going on. Will try and get pictures today.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Pictures!!!



























































Clown Killifish from the tank next door.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful fish shots, congrats on the Bolivian Rams


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

nice pics of the rams. I prefer the bolivians to the german blues. I miss my pair soo much. They have such awesome personalities.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

daaaamnnnn


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! I am really enjoying the rams in this tank. The cory cats seem to be quite a bit more outgoing now too. The only time the rams get aggressive with each other seems to be during feeding time and for a little while afterwords. Most of the time they each have their own little territory and stick to it. 

Judging by the tail fins I think I have 5 males and only 1 female. I know that isn't a sure way to tell and they are not fully grown yet but we will see. A few of them have their breeding tubes sticking out. Not sure if they are already preparing for spawns. I can hope!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

A few of the rams are really starting to color up. Thought I would share a few pictures. Let me know what you think! Any one have any expertise in breeding these guys? Are the two or three of them males that are coloring up?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice, hopefully they will keeping on looking more colorful.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

The softer the water, the more vivid the colors seem to be.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks you two! I am really enjoying these new fish. I wish they were a little easier to sex but I guess time will tell if I get a pair or not. They have been pretty nice to my cherry shrimp, which is nice because I had a pair of kribs that scarfed them.

I was hoping to get some with the nice blue/green heads. Maybe I need to soften my water a bit. I bet I can get some RO water from the local fish store.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Definitely a possibility. If not a RODI filter will allow you to make your own custom water mix.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just read males have a more pointed dorsal fin and longer filaments on the tail fin.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Just judging by the tail. I only have one with short extinctions. The dorsal fins are very hard to tell. None of the tail extension are very long right now. I think they are still a bit young.

A guy on face book things that the darker ones maybe females. 

Time will tell I guess...... Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Well I am not sure when I last changed my bulbs for the light fixture on this tank. It has probably been at least two years. 

I ordered new bulbs from Marine Depot. I picked up a 96W Dual Daylight (6,700K and 10,000K) and two 65W 8,800K. The 96W bulb runs all day and the two 65W run only about 4 hours. 

The combo looks really nice together. I don't care for the 8,800K bulbs by them selves but I don't have to worry about that as they come on with the dual day light bulb.

When I was changing the bulbs I hooked up just one of the new 8,800K bulbs and compared it with the old 10,000K bulb. The new bulb was way brighter. I really need to keep track of how long I am burning the bulbs. I am wondering how much my plant growth will change now.


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

How do the rams look now? I have a pair and the male and female do look different. The male does have elongated fins. The female has a redder belly, and short fins. Both will get better colors when in softer water and when breeding!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Not much difference in the ram's lately. They went through a streak of not much color but the past couple of days a few of them are getting more color. I don't notice much difference in the fins. The only real difference is in the vintrical tubes. 

Sexing Ram's


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

Let me try to get some good pics of my duo- they are not fully colored because I moved them two weeks ago and then decided I didn't like where the tank was and drained and moved it again - they are not happy! But are eating good so.... And laid eggs last week but ate them when they hatched - hence the move! Too much traffic!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful tank..... good job dude


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks! I will keep my eyes open for pictures.


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is one of female on bottom (still not great pic) took these two months ago.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

NWehrman - thanks!


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

Wish I could get a better one of them!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

My friend Juan came over yesterday and took some pictures with his new camera. Here is one. The container in the upper left has cory eggs that were laid in the java moss that is near the front of the tank. First time I have found eggs in a while. My breeding group came from Juan. He had them for 3-4 years and no spawns. In two weeks, I had my first spawn. I figured it was the least I could do to pass some back to him so the eggs went home with him.


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

wow your tank is awesome!


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn that tank looks sick! Good work man


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! Here is a post trim. All the trimmings went home with Juan.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Just read the post, and I LOVE THE TANK!!!

The Island looks really good! Lots of open area for the Rummies to school, and plenty of space for the rams to have their own areas! The shades of green look great and the bit of red You have in there is PERFECT! 

It is SOOO COOL your Corys have been spawning! I really love Corys, and I will be getting some for the tanks I am fixing to redo! I am trying to find a excuse to tell the wife so I can go from a 55g to a 75g! So now I can show her your tank and let her see how the Corys have been spawning! Maybe that will do it for her! She loves to see the Baby Fish! LOL

One idea I had for the Fluorite removal from the sand would be to go to a store that sells reptile equipment and look for a substrate sifter! I have one here that looks like a fish net for a aquarium, but it has rigid netting/screen instead of soft netting for fish, and it has worked out well for me when I swap plants from my 55g which has Fluorite to my 15g which has Carib-Sea Tan ( i forget the name) sand in it! the roots bring over the Fluorite and the sifter gets it out pretty good! Some of the smaller pieces I remove with my planting tweezers (10") if it gets on my nerves! 

I will be subscribing to this post, ans can't wait to watch it to continues to grow!

Again GREAT JOB!!!
Drew


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

love your dense growth what's your dosing regime?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments! 

My dosing is EI style with dry fertilizers. I also add a little dry iron (13%) on the macro days.

All comments are welcome. I am currently trying to get my timing down for the trimmings. The rotala seems to grow about twice as fast as the other stems.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Just got 10 new rummynose tetras. Total count now is 16. I think I would like to add a dozen other tetras. Not sure which kind though. I would prefer something that is not nippy and swims in the mid level.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Quick photo update - Need a clean up trim just about everywhere in the tank. Being a teacher and having a 5 month old doesn't leave much time for the tanks. Water changes and fertilizers get a bit slack at times. Fish almost always get fed though.

I can't quite seem to get the exposure correct with the new camera. The pictures are either too dark or over exposed. I am now shooting with a Nikon D70s. I set the WB to cloud as that is the closes to the K rating of my lights. For the pictures I am running both sets of lights and using a tripod. I played with the exposure and F-stop. Any tips out there?









































20G Long - This tank is a real mess! Way over grown but I am having good success spawning and raising clown killies in this tank. I am also trying to breed aspidoras pauciradiatus in this tank too. Hardly ever see them though.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

looking good, work and babies definitely take a cut into tank maintenance time.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Quick update - pictures might follow later if I get around to uploading them.

Did some tank clean up as I am on spring break this week. Plants trimmed, water changes, and filters cleaned. I replaced the rotala with LIMNOPHILA AROMATICA and LUDWIGIA INCLINATA VAR. VERTICILLATA 'CUBA'. All the plants that I trimmed went to a LFS on trade. I came back with a pair of Apistogramma Sp. Schwarckhl 'Black Throat' and 8 black neons. I will probably add a few more of the black neons. I really like how they swim in the middle of the tank.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Love the setup and the pictures!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

JEden8 - Thank you!

Here are a couple more photos. These were taken right before a large trim. 



















As always, any comments or questions are welcome.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking jungle


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Here are a couple of fish pictures. Sometime tomorrow I will try to post a couple of videos. I think I have a pair of Bolivian Rams finally. I also have a pair of Apistos that I think have now spawned once and are about to again.

Here are the pictures. This is the best shots I have gotten of my tetras.
Heads.....








or tails?








Or how about whole body?









Bolivian Ram (Male?)









Young Corydoras ehrhardti. Might be time to sell a few to the LFS.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

2in10 said:


> Great looking jungle


Thanks 2in10! Your tank is great also!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great shots of the fish, that is the next thing I want to get figured out is getting good shots of the fish.

Thanks for the complement.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

FTS, please!  Looks great, Wingsdic! Love the different leaf textures, but what I really appreciate is how clean the border is! That must take some effort!!

Great fish pics, too! What was the rotala in the picture above at the bottom pic of your previous post (4/15)?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

2in10 - Here is my secret...don't tell any body.....take a least 999,999 pictures and sooner or later one will turn out. The tetras finally stayed still for the first time ever while have had the camera out.

crazydaz - Thank you. Rotala rotundifolia is in the back right corner (bright green). The plants with the nice orange/red highlights on the right are ludwigia brevipes. A FTS woundn't be great right now. Blyxia is floating up, staurogyne porto velho is getting way too tall, and hygrophila pinnatifida is trying to own the tank. I guess it is time to do a trim and sell some stuff.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Full Tank Shot - Update! 

Still alive and the tank is till going. Not much time for tank photos and such with a one year old.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Started playing with AqAdvisor. They didn't have my Corydoras ehrhardti so I picked Bronze Corys instead. 

Here are my states on the tank.

Something the calculator doesn't take in is the plant load. My tank is about 85% full of plants. This I believe, helps balance the fish load and provides cover for fish if they ever had problems with other fish breeding.

It says that I am at about 80% stocked though I don't think I would add too much more. Maybe another pair of dwarf cichlids or a few more tetras. It also recommends that I only do about 25% water changes. For about the past year I have been doing about 70% or more on a weekly basis. I don't think I could bring myself to do less than 50% water changes.

Anyone else use this site? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Immaculate looking, Wing. You do a great job maintaining the system, and though you make changes every now and again, it's pretty seamless between one look to the next.

Stupendous!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks crazydaz! Your comments are far too kind. Check out my new 40G breeder linked below. Just getting rolling with it.


----------

